# Bach for harp?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Certainly a very creative and original to preform Bach!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

...............................................


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Catrin Finch's recording of the Goldberg Variations is excellent, although I marginally prefer Sylvain Blassel. A bit heretical for a Welshman, but there you go! Get both, anyway - you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Catrin Finch's recording of the Goldberg Variations is excellent, although I marginally prefer Sylvain Blassel. A bit heretical for a Welshman, but there you go! Get both, anyway - you won't be disappointed.


Some more information? Thank you!


----------



## Common Listener (Apr 6, 2019)

I love harp music (which there isn't enough of) so this is all a win right there but, while I probably shouldn't say this, one of my many musical heresies is that, though I like plenty of keyboard music and plenty of Bach, I don't like (or fail to appreciate) what many regard as the summit of musical achievements: Bach's keyboard music. Thanks to this, I almost get it.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Common Listener said:


> I love harp music (which there isn't enough of) so this is all a win right there but, while I probably shouldn't say this, one of my many musical heresies is that, though I like plenty of keyboard music and plenty of Bach, I don't like (or fail to appreciate) what many regard as the summit of musical achievements: Bach's keyboard music. Thanks to this, I almost get it.


Try out Bach for organ, this one really sounds like horror movie music (which I like):


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I would love to hear the French or English suites for solo harp. Amy Turk is cool, talented and cute, but she would never do those.


----------



## Common Listener (Apr 6, 2019)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Try out Bach for organ, this one really sounds like horror movie music (which I like)


I appreciate the suggestion but, nope, I'm familiar with that and I agree, it sounds like horror movie music which isn't what I'm going for when I listen to Baroque. Death metal, sure.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Common Listener said:


> I appreciate the suggestion but, nope, I'm familiar with that and I agree, it sounds like horror movie music which isn't what I'm going for when I listen to Baroque. Death metal, sure.


Is it you don't like this motive in the music or you don't like horror movies? I have some recommendations for both cases!


----------



## Common Listener (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm actually not the biggest fan of horror movies, though I do like the spooky weird old gothic sorts like the 1930s Universals and later Val Lewtons and a few exceptions among the post-1970s movies. But, yeah, I meant the horror Baroque - I prefer the lighter, brighter side of the Baroque.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

clavichorder said:


> I would love to hear the French or English suites for solo harp. Amy Turk is cool, talented and cute, but she would never do those.


Victoria Drake has recorded transcriptions of a number of Bach works including the 6 cello suites and French Suite #4

https://www.victoriadrake.com/


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Common Listener said:


> I'm actually not the biggest fan of horror movies, though I do like the spooky weird old gothic sorts like the 1930s Universals and later Val Lewtons and a few exceptions among the post-1970s movies. But, yeah, I meant the horror Baroque - I prefer the lighter, brighter side of the Baroque.


Something like this?


----------

